# KindleMap.net Update



## KindleMap.net (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi,

The browser on the Kindle 3 is very nice. I wanted to include a couple of screen shots from my map site. I own kindlemap.net and m.vpike.com . For a quick test I modified http://m.vpike.com to be sensitive to the Kindle 3 device type. I will port these changes over to kindlemap.net over the next couple of days.


















In the meantime give the map site a tryout. I think you will like it.

-Al, vpike.com and Kindlemap.net


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice, thanks! Glad you're enjoying the browser. I'm quite a fan of the little K3 browser that could.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the K3 browser so far...I'm glad others seem to be finding it useful as well!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Interesting to see how kindlemap.net works on the K1. Even with it's very basic browser, it does seem to work well!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I like the browser too! I don't have a smartphone or internet on my phone, so my kindle has come in quite handy on trips when I don't have access tot he internet. I notice the wifi is much much faster than the 3G for me, and the K3 is faster and everything looks better on the K3. I love being able to zoom and use the article view too.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

this is great. this, along with google reader and its magical 'f' full screen inbox and shortcuts that work perfect on the k3 makes my reader that much more useful. thanks for the tip. great stuff!


----------



## elika42 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you for the map site; vpike really works great.  I was getting frustrated with google maps because it just didn't work well with the browser.  Quick question: does m.gmail.com work for anyone? I cannot sign in on the mobile site, but the full site works just fine.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

elika42 said:


> Quick question: does m.gmail.com work for anyone? I cannot sign in on the mobile site, but the full site works just fine.


I can't get m.gmail.com to work either. I mean, once I've logged on to the full site, entering m.gmail.com will take me to the "fancy mobile" site, the same as it looks on an iPhone/iPod Touch. This site is pretty cool, but I still wish I could get the text-only site that my K2 (and my pc, for that matter) see when I go to m.gmail.com. I've got my gmail page bookmarked now, so I'm not sure how I got the "iPhone" view - but you can see it by logging in to the full site, then entering m.gmail.com (which takes you to the iPhone view, not the basic text). So I just wish I could get the basic text.


----------



## KindleMap.net (Nov 12, 2009)

The maps on www.kindlemap.net should work now with the Kindle 3.  The maps are dynamic and include a street view. 

When you go to the site if you have a Kindle 3 you get dynamic maps.  Whereas with the Kindle 2 all maps are static.

I think the most useable feature on KindleMaps.net is the directions. Generally the maps are not as good as what you see on a PC/Mac but should be useable. However, driving directions may be better since the last page visit 'sticks' on the Kindle.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

KindleMap.net said:


> The maps on www.kindlemap.net should work now with the Kindle 3. The maps are dynamic and include a street view.
> 
> When you go to the site if you have a Kindle 3 you get dynamic maps. Whereas with the Kindle 2 all maps are static.


very nice. just loaded the streetview and it loads fast. is there any way to make it pan left and right just once? i notice when i click it it refreshes three or four times. no big deal and enjoying this utitlity. screensavers by banksy, kindlemaps, googlereader, fonthacks, free books. this kindleboard is great.


----------



## KindleMap.net (Nov 12, 2009)

I agree the streetview panning is not very good.  I will work on it to hopefully move the panning control off the streetview.  Hopefully there is an API (application programming interface) to do that.  Haven't looked yet.

Thanks for the comment.

-Al


----------



## KindleMap.net (Nov 12, 2009)

I modified the split screen displayed to move the street view controls off the screen. Also, added a couple reset functions so that if you position the map where you lose the street view (street view not present for that point) you can reset the page back to where it was when it first loaded. I left the full screen streetview the same. To move the streetview around in the full screen mode use the control in the upper left corner of the display.

Here is a screen shot of the split screen mode.










Thank again northofdivision for the comment.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

very cool. will try it out and let you know how it works on mine.


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you for creating these Kindle-compatible mapping sites!  I will surely use them as my first test of the browser when I open my new Kindle Christmas Day.

Sorry if this is a dumb question:  What is the difference between your two websites?  In other words, what does m.vpike.com attempt to do that kindlemap.net does not?

When I try both sites on my PC, I notice the vpike site has some seemingly random green, maroon, and orange colored lines along segments of the major roads - what do these lines represent?


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

I look forward to trying www.kindlemap.net. Frankly I am disappointed in the K3 browser. I consider it an emergency only browser because it defaults to the full view and doesn't stay in zoom view for all sites.


----------



## Mardler (Dec 27, 2010)

OK, how do you access the kindlemap site and display maps on a Kindle. Typing the url doesn't work so I guess it's a download app? Where should the app be placed on the Kindle? (I've only had it a couple of days and haven't, yet, connected it to my PC.)

Any comment on the difference between the 2 sites?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just turned on wireless and then, at the home screen, just typed www.kindlemap.net.  Then clicked right until I got to the "go to" oval and clicked it.  Site popped right up!   Searched for Washignton DC and there it is.


----------



## Mardler (Dec 27, 2010)

That doesn't work, Ann. I get a message saying unable to connect to site (others are OK).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mardler said:


> That doesn't work, Ann. I get a message saying unable to connect to site (others are OK).


Don't know what to tell you. It works for me.


----------



## Mardler (Dec 27, 2010)

OK, at last I have managed to get into maps.

Question 1:- how does the map work? It seems VERY limited because, although it is shown, the scroll and zoom facility is disabled. Also, all I get is a cursor hand inside a rectangle and the cursor won't move out of the rectangle. Bit of a major shortcoming! Just checked and the rectangle is present on US as well as UK maps.

Q2:- Is there supposed to be a streetview facility as pictured above? If so, this doesn't appear on my Kindle.

This appears to be a severely limited site, which is a shame because the idea is good and it probably took a fair bit of work.

Edit: to say that I have had a most helpful email (I pm'd him - a BIG thankyou is due) from the developer and it's a Kindle problem. That darned zoom box must go or be made an option.


----------



## KindleMap.net (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi,

I wanted to mention that I have gotten around to cleaning up KindleMap.net for the K3. I simplified the home page as well as fixed the problem with the flashing when you slew the map and the positioning of the map (the things people objected to).

It still does flash when you zoom with the + - key and I put a request in to Google to see if they might implement a way to turn off the "animation".  The animation works fine on a PC or Mac but with the slow page build of the Kindle it is objectionable. If you use the zoom buttons on the right of the top bar you can eliminate the flash (a new zoom more than 2 levels from current).

Other than that I think it is quite useable now.

-Al


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank for keeping it current and improving where possible.


----------



## voland (Feb 18, 2011)

Is there a way to get the geolocation? I am going to Spain in a few weeks and I would love to be able to use this thing as a live map... I mean its G3 so it should be possible...

Thanks!
V


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This is so cool. Thanks!


----------

